# Light pelmet falling down



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello all,

The light pelmet over the offside bench seat keeps falling down. I put it back, it falls down. So on and so on.

We are going on a long distance trip shortly, with passengers, and would really like to not kill them off. 

Any ideas how I can prevent this happening or know of anywhere in the north west I can take a hymer to be looked at?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

can you not screw a couple of 'L' shaped metal brackets to hold it up ?


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

> "vicdicdoc"]can you not screw a couple of 'L' shaped metal brackets to hold it up ?


To be perfectly honest I am pretty useless at anything like that. Would probably do more harm than good. 

The van is only 6 months old and my dealer is miles away. Need a quick fix really.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

good squirt of 'no nail's might do it - but beware it's strong stuff & may pull the veneer off if you try to take it off at a later date.
-As a quick fix can you use some duct tape to hold it in place ?


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hambilton Engineering will sort you out, Peter Hambilton worked for Hymers for many years before setting up on his own, what he doesn't know about Hymers is not worth knowing.
You don't say where you are in the North West, he's near Preston. 
Click on link below for more info.

www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

> Baron1"]Hambilton Engineering will sort you out, Peter Hambilton worked for Hymers for many years before setting up on his own, what he doesn't know about Hymers is not worth knowing.
> You don't say where you are in the North West, he's near Preston.
> Click on link below for more info.
> 
> www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/


Thanks for that. I have dropped him a line.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Being of a pragmatic nature, if it's function is purely decorative I would leave the damn thing at home, keep your passengers unbruised, enjoy your holiday - then get it fixed on your return. :roll: 

Dave.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

> "Zebedee"]Being of a pragmatic nature, if it's function is purely decorative I would leave the damn thing at home, keep your passengers unbruised, enjoy your holiday - then get it fixed on your return. :roll:
> 
> Dave.


I will let you tell the missus. :lol:


----------

